# Prayer for a tired, drained and depressed man.



## copecowboy84 (Oct 17, 2011)

Fellow brothers and sister, i ask for your prayers. I feel as if im at the end of my rope. I have made a wreck out of my life and have been working at putting it back together. It feels as of late that no matter what i do i can not  do anything right. And i feel as if I am so weak and of this world i am not strong enough to continue. (not considering anything like that) In the past year i have cheated on my wife, admitted it to her and we are trying to rebuild our marriage, realized i have an addiction to pornography, can not quit smoking no matter how much i try. I am currently deployed to Iraq, and my work performance has slipped to a level where i am constantly getting chewed out because it seems like i can not get or do anything right. I dont know why but i feel as  if i am not worthy of Gods grace or salvation. i dont know why but i feel worthless, and feel like i should just crawl in a hole somewhere. I am sorry to put my problems off on yall but i didnt know who else to turn to. If anyone here who is stronger in there faith happens to want to relay counsel or spiritual growth, please email me. country_rebel_83@yahoo.com Thank you for your prayers and time. May God bless you all.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for your service.
Prayers sent...

Phil. 4:6,7 "Don't worry about anything; instead, pray about everything. Tell God what you need, and thank Him for all He has done. Then you will experience God's peace, which exceeds anything we can understand. His peace will guard your hearts and minds as you live in Christ Jesus."

Psalm 25:5-6    Take me by the hand; 
   Lead me down the path of truth. 
   You are my Savior, aren't you? 
   Mark the milestones of your mercy and love, God; 
   Rebuild the ancient landmarks!   

2 Corinthians 4:8-9   We often suffer, but we are never crushed. Even when we don't know what to do, we never give up. In times of trouble, God is with us, and when we are knocked down, we get up again.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 17, 2011)

Hang in there brother! Prayers sent for you. All will be well.


----------



## hunter63john (Oct 17, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 17, 2011)

I am Praying for you Brother! May God be with you.This bunch here will get some Prayers going I am sure!


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 17, 2011)

Praying for God's peace in your life...............................


----------



## Sargent (Oct 17, 2011)

Prayers sent from here.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 17, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> I am Praying for you Brother! May God be with you.This bunch here will get some Prayers going I am sure!


Indeed.  

Thank you for your brutal honesty, and for your service to this country.

You may reap the results of choices you've made up to this hour, but God is merciful and will always welcome you home, right where you are at, "muddy boots" and all.  How that may play out may take more 'breaking', but that is up to you and the Lord, and your family.

Ask for and count on Christ to direct your path, and get yourself into a good bible study group and even try to find a Christian Recovery group. Google "Celebrate Recovery".

For you and anyone else in porn addiction, I highly recommend the "Living Waters" care ministry at Church of the Apostles in Atlanta.  Use this Link then select "Living Waters".
If you are away from Atlanta, they may be a help to find additional help from other sources near you.

God bless you, my prayers are with you & family!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 17, 2011)

Prayers sent.

If you think you are beyond God's grace, look at who Jesus protected...who He ate with, who He healed.  

He healed the outcast, He ate with the tax collectors, He protected the harlot.  Those who are without sin don't need a Savior...those of us who sin, do.  Rest in the fact that no matter how great our sin, God's Grace is even more powerful.  Look at Paul...he was a murderer and God used Him mightily.  Look at David, he wasn't too good either.

Thank you for your service to our country....for your commitment to the Lord and your family.  Sanctificaton isn't instant, it is a long process.  It is a marathon, not a sprint.  May the Lord give you the strength and endurance you need.  Also, praying for your safety till your return to the mainland.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 17, 2011)

Prayers sent! Let the lord walk with you & he'll always be there with you.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 17, 2011)

You got my prayers brother


----------



## tournament fisher (Oct 17, 2011)

prayers sent for you man. you hang in there. better days are right around the corner. trust in god and he will see you through in his timing.


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 17, 2011)

prayers and email sent.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 18, 2011)

Prayers for you Brother!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 18, 2011)

Prayers said and remember ALL things are possible with God.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re:*

Prayers sent along with Email. God's grace is held out for you!


----------



## 12gamag (Oct 20, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 21, 2011)

First and foremost, Thank you for your service! God will see you through these bad times, you are not the first or only person to ever face these problems. Continue to lean on God and he will see you safely through this. God Bless.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 23, 2011)

God loves to take the weakest to demonstrate his allmighty power and make it tower above all. Trust in him and if you do, hang on for the ride of your life


----------



## proudfather2 (Oct 26, 2011)

First of all thank you for your service

 I noticed that in your honest( a rare thing ) discription of what is going on in your life or where you and your wife are at in your struggles, You rightly said "I" alot. When we try to go thru life and marriage on our on power we tend to make a bit of a mess of it. You are not a failure or a bad person, you are human, But God loves to come in and repair broken lives. He loves to deal with us once we get to the point where we turn it ALL over to him. You said in your post that you do not feel worthy of his grace or salvation and to that I would say you are right, none of us are! we have all sinned and come short of his glory. I hope you are really at the piont where you and your wife hand it over to him and let go and let him repair the hurt feelings and the feeling of being lost. It will be hard and some scabs may have to be pulled away to really deal with some issues but it will be worth it. Just remeber that God does not make junk, he loved you enough to die on a cross, and he loves you too much to leave you the way you are. From a brother in Christ.


----------



## scottl29 (Oct 27, 2011)

Proudfather2 hit it on the head. We are all human. You definitely worthy of God's grace. He sent his only son to take away our sins. Never forget the love that he feels for you as he gave his son for you. Being at a low point is so hard. If you work at a it some each day then you make progress. Remember that you are human and make mistakes, try and focus on how to work them out. We're here for ya. All my best!


----------

